# Nissan Cube 2005



## mishasha (20 h ago)

Hi all. Got Nissan cube from Japan and in need for original or similar looking radio that would fit there and be similar in design as the rest of the car - as the current one doesn't look good. What radios if not original one would perhaps be similar and would fit there. Cheers!


----------

